# Fibonacci



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make a Fibonacci gauge?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A dear friend and member of many forums, including this one, and master jigmaker named Niki came up with this.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a picture with some measurements (metric) at the bottom.

And a video of it in use.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow......learn something new everyday:thumbsup:


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

This is why I LOVE this site.Thanks for the help!!


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone know what type of fasteners to use for this gauge?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd probably use Barrel bolts............


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I've looked at about a dozen sites and can't find Barrel Bolts.Are they called something else or what?


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I find this subject fascinating. I need to remember this. I made a small end table/CD holder a few years ago on the fly, with no real design insight other than eyeballing it. The only critical dimension I used was the height, and I have never been satisfied with the resulting relative dimensions of the various features. For example, I do not like the top overhang or the size of the open shelf to the block of CD holders. It would have been different had used this set of ratios. I'll have to compare the dimensions to see where I went wrong. When I get time, I'll post a photo if anyone is interested.

This is a neat tool!
Dave


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Knife making suppliers usually have them


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Another name for them would be sex nuts.



JON BELL said:


> I've looked at about a dozen sites and can't find Barrel Bolts.Are they called something else or what?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Or sex bolts. Fastenal carries them.


----------



## MeatPuppwt (Dec 16, 2007)

Golden ratio = Φ = 1 : 1.618
In a pinch if you don't have a gauge, multiply your short dimension by 1.618. Think you can divide your long dimension by 1.618, but double check that as I'm posting this a 4am and my brain is a little out of dimension right now.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but it's still fascinating to understand the golden rule of proportions...

I couldn't find a Fibonacci gauge to buy so I made one.........


----------

